# UPS delivered my lens to the wrong address!!



## Ajay (Nov 15, 2007)

So I ordered a 50mm f/1.8 last Friday and got my confirmation email that told me it would arrive yesterday.  Well it didn't show up yesterday or today so I decided to put my tracking number in on the UPS website and it tells me that it has already been delivered!  Uhh...:er:

Supposedly it was delivered yesterday at 4:15 to a front door (didn't say which one) and signed for with the initials BBB.  :angry1:

I called UPS and tried to be as nice as I could about this and they told me someone from the local office would be calling me in the morning by 10am and sending a driver out to pick it back up from the wrong address and bring it to me.

I knocked on the doors of the people who were home in the next building but none of them said they knew anything about it.  

Who signs for a package that doesn't belong to them???  Have they opened it?  Are they going to try and sell it?  What are they doing with my lens?  :x


----------



## willia4 (Nov 16, 2007)

I feel your pain. 

When I still lived with my parents, my dad would get stuff shipped to him all the time for his job. When I was at home, it would not be at all unusual for me to sign for packages that I wasn't expecting; and I doubt I would have ever taken the time to check to make sure that it was actually addressed to him (I was a stupid kid, after all!). 

So maybe it was an innocent mistake.

Or, maybe the person who took delivery of yours is a sleezebag.  

Either way, it doesn't help you; but I hope you get your lens soon!!


----------



## Ajay (Nov 16, 2007)

UPS called me this morning around 8:30 to get my address info.  They are sending someone out to pick it up from the wrong address and bring it to me.  Now I'm wondering what happens if the people they delivered it to the first time aren't home when they come by.


----------



## forceofnature (Nov 16, 2007)

I hope they are good people but if they signed for it that is not a good sign.  We had a wrong delivery made here and made calls so it would get in the right hands.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 16, 2007)

I hope this finds a good end.

sounds really painful, but it can happen with every kind of postal service.

We had a case in the UK, where DHL said they delivered a camera to our adress. But we were lucky since our entrance is under CCTV surveillance 24h. So we told DHL we could investigate the tapes ... but only mentioning this made them send a new camera.

I assume the DHL driver just kept the camera for himself and was probably fired or some similar story.


----------



## Ajay (Nov 16, 2007)

UPS just showed up, but no one is home at the townhouse he delivered it to first.  He told me to go over there after they get home and if I can't get it back to call UPS again.

Thanks for the well wishes.  I hope these are nice people...I can't remember who I've seen living there.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 16, 2007)

A freind of mine once got something deliverd to the wrong door ... and then those people went on vacation! They were nice people, but still he could not get anything until they were back.


----------



## Ajay (Nov 16, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> A freind of mine once got something deliverd to the wrong door ... and then those people went on vacation! They were nice people, but still he could not get anything until they were back.


Wow, that's annoying!  I hadn't even thought of something like that.  I'm such a dork.  I've opened the blinds halfway and I'm sitting so I can see all of the cars that are driving by.      UPS just pulled up again but the people still aren't home.


----------



## BAB (Nov 16, 2007)

This is happening far too often.  I regularly get packages meant for a couple two streets over from mine, but with the same house number and they regularly get ours.  Fortunately this couple is very good as are we, to insure the other gets their package.  I tried to file a general complaint with UPS about this to wake up their drivers and read the address labels and all I got was, a reply to give specific information regarding the packaging.


----------



## Ajay (Nov 16, 2007)

It's 8:30 and still no sign of the neighbors...


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 16, 2007)

we are suffering with you...


----------



## Ajay (Nov 16, 2007)

They were nice people!!!  :thumbup:  Time to play!


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 16, 2007)

Yayyyy! Glad it worked out!


----------



## jedithebomber (Nov 17, 2007)

FedEx messed up one of my orders delivered it to an apartment on another floor, they told me where they delivered it and had me try to retrieve it. The idiot at the door said he had no idea what I was talking about. Called FedEx again, the courier went to their door the next day and the guy still denied that he had it. The FedEx guy told me he was calling the police, about an hour later I had my package and the idiot was going into the back of a squad car... 

Apparently there are some very strict laws about signing for packages that are not yours in the U.S. just depends if your courier wants to deal with the trouble.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 17, 2007)

great  problem soved


----------



## Lisa B (Nov 18, 2007)

Your lucky it was signed for because sometimes when you have something sent to you that is small enough to fit through a letter box that isnt signed for but regular mail and the postman gets it wrong and posts it to the wrong address you rarely get it back coz the recipient never signs for it and so there is no proof that it was ever wrongly delivered. 

Thank **** for signed for deliveries!


----------

